# Problems burning DVD+/-RW



## saemi (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi,

I own an iMac G5 2GHz with Matshita UJ-845 DVD drive. The drive got problems recognizing Imation DVD+RW, but got no problems recognizing Verbatim DVD+RW. But I can't burn to both discs. I can burn DVD+R previously. Recently, I bought some DVD+RW to try, it failed while trying to write to the disc. Sometimes it complains, "Sorry, the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occurred (Error code 0x8002006E), sometimes, "Burning the disc failed because communication to the disc drive failed. (Error code 0x80020022)". I am using Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.4. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## irmaoalmeida (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi, everybody!

I&#8217;m having troubles attempting to burn a cd-r on my iMac G5 2GHz, powered with Matshita UJ-846 superdrive. I would like to know if the problem has to do with the brand/kind of disk I&#8217;m using witch is a HI SPACE disk.
Can you, please, help me?


----------



## Michael Inggs (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably old news, but I picked up the same problem on my MacBookPro, with both +/- DVDs of various brands (Verbatim included). Found if I reduced the write speed to 4x (the slowest offered) the write worked fine. Otherwise the disk is ejected with the 0x800 etc error.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 6, 2009)

One must always look at the maxim speed the blank DVD/CD can handle. Older CD/DVDs can go only so fast and the speed of the disk write is usually kept right on the DVD/CD package.


----------



## diveactive (May 26, 2010)

The disc can&#8217;t be burned because an unexpected error occurred (error code 0x8002006E).

Same here using Sony DNA And many others 4 gb OK 8 get trouble and it becomes expensive.


----------

